# General > The Literature Network >  The Log In Nightmare continues--Administrator Please Help!

## AuntShecky

I get the cursed "404" message every time I type my password and try to log in.

The only way I had access just now is by entering a previous post in "Google's" browser window.

Some scourge that calls itself cloudflare-nginx is messing with me. How can I stop this interference?

----------


## kiz_paws

I have had a few run-ins with the dreaded "404" message lately too.
Since I am "in" right now, I will send a PM to Logos, on your behalf, Auntie.

----------


## kiz_paws

OK, have let Logos know, Auntie.
Good Luck,
Kizzo

----------


## AuntShecky

Must be like our phone-- most of the time it proclaims itself "Not in Service," like a NYC cab driver circa 1955. But as you can see, I'm in today. Hope it continues so when I finally write my book reviews I'll be able to post 'em.

Thanks for your help, Kiz paws. ////you've been so good to me on the NitLet in oh so many ways!

----------


## Logos

We're aware of all these issues, it's got something to do with forum software and updates, please try to have patience  :Smile:

----------


## AuntShecky

Thank you, Logos. It seems better lately, knock on wood.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi,

I have been literally cut off from Litnet these last 20 days or so. The page didn´t even load on my PC. I thought the site had been closed.Please, please Logos see what is happening with the connection to South America. I keep getting errors 502 or "Connection timed out"
Today I only managed to get in by enabling VPN.

Thank you very much

----------


## Danik 2016

It´s messing with me too. Try to enable VPN. It changes one´s location and that´s how I got in tonight. But it´s still very slow.

----------


## Danik 2016

A mistery: the "1984" readers don´t seem to have any connection problems.

----------


## tailor STATELY

It's actually fun trying to figure out what permutations are needed to make a post... time consuming sometimes. 

I like the one where you post a polysyllabic phrase or paragraph and an error comes up saying you haven't used enough characters. I generally just add
.
.
.
.
.
to the end of my post and it seems to sort itself out.

Like Danik 2016 I usually do best using a VPN... currently using "Optimal location" as my setting... only a few glitches this morning but my previous session was most arduous.

Suggest everyone copy their posts before hitting the "Post Quick Reply" just in case something blows it up.

edited: This glitch just did crop up when I tried to make this post "This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 26 seconds." and will usually generate a double post if you hit "Submit Reply"... I will instead go to the top of the page and click the previous link, in this case "The Literature Network".

----------

